# Long Range w/ 300 RUM



## sdriverbottom (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys just purchased a remington sendero in a 300 ultra mag, I got it set up with a muzzle break and skim bedded..I'm looking at setting a bushnell elite 6500 tactical 4.5-30x50 scope on it, and shooting nosler trophy grade accubonds either 180gr/200gr(factory bullets)..I would like to here opinions on that scope or other scopes around the same price range? Also anyone who has used the nosler ammunition and how accurate it is or other accurate factory ammo? I'm hoping to get set up to 800 yards after all set up/dialed...i know the gun will reach that far, but is the scope and nosler aummunition gonna get me there? Thanks


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a remington 700 with a r-5 barrel in 300 win mag I put a 6x24 bushnell 4200 tactical on it and really like it it sure reaches out and touches!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Although I prefer Nikon, the Bushnell 6500's are good scopes, it should work well for you. The Nosler's will give you great accuracy and you should have no trouble reaching out to 800 yards.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Check how much adjustment on that scope might need a 20 moa base i know some of the bushys are a little short on travel other than that go shoot a bunch and get used to the recoil.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a bushnell 4200 6-24x50 on my .243, great scope. I did need a 20 moa base for it though.


----------



## sdriverbottom (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input! I plan I mounting 20 moa base on it, but how much do i need to spend on a base and rings to hold up to the recoil of the rifle..I thought of putting burris tactical base and rings but reading reviews guys said they would slip.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I put a weaver base on mine and so far it has worked great, I guess the test of time will tell.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have ken farrell rings and bases on mine and they work great.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you're base and rings are the week link in most guys rifles. Don't skimp out. Buy some quality rings, but they'll cost you a 125 to 150 for a good set that have a cross bolt to ensure no slip. It's like building a house on dirt instead of building one on a solid foundation. Why skimp where it's going to have the largest effect on the rifle?

Seekins, Ken Farrel, TPS, Badger, leupold Mark4, Night Force. Of these i'd pick up one of the first 3, TPS will be your cheapest.

xdeano


----------



## sdriverbottom (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!! I'm def not gonna skimp out on the base and rings after the points that were made.


----------

